# New AT Sponsor



## Tim Roberts

:welcome: to AT as a sponsor.


----------



## kydirtbag

*Welcome*

Welcome to AT! I signed up for the free arrows :thumb: :thumb: I'm the first :wink:


----------



## VeroShooter

Great Thanks!


----------



## VeroShooter

Don't forget to come back here and post that you signed up! Everyone is forgetting that part


----------



## bhtr3d

ttt


----------



## South Man

Account Created! Thanks

scott1


----------



## south-paaw

Hey Mike.. Congratulations... !!

can locals sign up ?? ...hmmm, can we?... huh??... c-mon man.. !! 

a little birdie has been spreading the news up here a little at a time..seems

to be a real flutter of great interest and support....:wink:... 

web site looks good,.... this is all great news !!

i'll be ordering one of them PINK ARROWS also !!


----------



## hunter6

*welcome to AT*

put me in please and welcome to the site. also i did sign up at your site thanks hunter6


----------



## tman704

Account created, thanks for the shot

Tony


----------



## camoman73

Welcome to at!!!! I signed up!!!:tongue:
Great sight btw!


----------



## orduckhunter

welcome to AT - thanks for becoming a sponsor

I've created an account!


----------



## Finley46044

I have signed up. Nice site!


----------



## carlosii

Created account...send arrows ASAP as I need to get to the deer stand! :wink:


----------



## VeroShooter

south-paaw said:


> Hey Mike.. Congratulations... !!
> 
> can locals sign up ?? ...hmmm, can we?... huh??... c-mon man.. !!
> 
> a little birdie has been spreading the news up here a little at a time..seems
> 
> to be a real flutter of great interest and support....:wink:...
> 
> web site looks good,.... this is all great news !!
> 
> i'll be ordering one of them PINK ARROWS also !!


Thanks buddy! Of course you can sign up! In fact just so everyone knows signing up gets you $5.00 worth of points to use on the site whether you win or not. It also gets you set up to earn a bunch of other points that you can use to get your arrows for free.


----------



## VeroShooter

carlosii said:


> Created account...send arrows ASAP as I need to get to the deer stand! :wink:


There's always one like you isn't there? :wink::tongue: Just kidding ... thanks carlosii and thanks to everyone who is signing up! We want this site to be the best around so if you have any suggestions for improvements or if there is a product (related to arrow building of course) that you think we should carry, please PM me and let me know.


----------



## AdvanTimberLou

Account just created and cool looking site Mike! Wish you all the best!


----------



## DUCK29

New account obtained, great looking site.


----------



## VeroShooter

Thanks Lou! Thanks Duck!


----------



## chuck7413

Account created.


----------



## notaclue

*account created*

nice looking site.....account created


----------



## T.P.O.#3

welcome to at thanks for the chance for arrows, signed up today.


----------



## MVines

Thanks, just signed up!


----------



## VeroShooter

You all are awesome! Thanks for the response. Don't forget if you don't win the arrows you already have $5.00 to use towards purchasing just for signing up. Also, just for referring others to the site you get more $$ so you can still get free arrows.


----------



## VeroShooter

I wanted to mention that we love our international customers. We can ship anywhere that mail goes and we love it when we get to send to new countries. Just use the "contact us" form on the site to let us know you need a shipping quote.


----------



## terryracing86

account created


----------



## bacon27

I signed up!


----------



## KILL EM ALL

Very nice site
account created :usa2:


----------



## futuredxt

just signed up!!! thanks for the chance to win quality arrows:wink:


----------



## moosedaddy

*I did it*

I created my account. 

Welcome to AT


----------



## RightWing

I created an account, and signed up for some awesome free Victory arrows... SWEEEEEEEET..!


----------



## 1DevineShooter

I created my account. Thanks!


----------



## deanrb

account created and good luck !!


----------



## deanrb

account created and good luck !!


----------



## VeroShooter

Response is overwheliming! This is the best archery site on the net. I am really happy that we chose to become a sponsor here. We may do a giveaway every month if this continues


----------



## VeroShooter

Did all of you get your notification that you had $5.00 in your rewards account just for signing up? Let me know if you didn't. We want to make it easy to get good deals on your arrows even if you can't win 'em.


----------



## Elk4me

VeroShooter said:


> Response is overwheliming! This is the best archery site on the net. I am really happy that we chose to become a sponsor here. We may do a giveaway every month if this continues


I signed up for your website and a chance to win free arrows. I use to live in Winter Garden FL . So I know where Vero Beach is thats for givin me a chance and WELCOME to AT!


----------



## Rick C

Created account..... good luck everyone.... and thanks for the chance .........


RC


----------



## Bucked up

All signed up


----------



## Usingmyrights

I'm signed up as well. I like the fact that you don't have to join a buyers club to get points like most other places. You don't get as many per $1 spent but you also don't have to pay $20-30 just to be able to get them.


----------



## neednew1

*Arrows*

Signed up, waiting for 10/23


----------



## okarcher

Hey just got signed up.


----------



## mathews1

Account created Thanks


----------



## BowTech Dave

Account Created. You just never know!


----------



## blondstar

Ok all signed up, can always need new arrows!:wink:


----------



## spiaailtli

All signed up...Welcome!


----------



## wolfman_73

Welcome to AT, signed up and ready for them arrows!!!!

Thanks for the drawing.


----------



## VeroShooter

Hopefully everyone that has entered the contest so far noticed that they received $5.00 in rewards points to use to buy arrows just in case they don't win.


----------



## wolfman_73

VeroShooter said:


> Hopefully everyone that has entered the contest so far noticed that they received $5.00 in rewards points to use to buy arrows just in case they don't win.


Is it OK if we just order a single? :wink:

Thanks for the promo, great idea.


----------



## VeroShooter

wolfman_73 said:


> Is it OK if we just order a single? :wink:
> 
> Thanks for the promo, great idea.


Pink singles available :wink: - They go good with camo wolfman!


----------



## pepi

Signed up!!!!! Also sent you a pm. Thanks Veroshooter!!!!!!!!


----------



## VeroShooter

Hey Wolfman I also forgot to mention the Buckbuster economy arrow - available in singles. Great for kids, beginners, and just anyone who wants a good arrow for a super great price. $53.00/dozen fletched, cut and inserts installed.


----------



## djsasa

Thanks Mike :cheers:


----------



## bloodtrail1

Im signed up!


----------



## Mil6161

I'm signed up also....!:darkbeer:


----------



## Millwood Mudd

I signed up.................................where are my arrows??????????

Thanks for the offer...............................................


----------



## Boinger

*Signed Up*

Just created an account. Will keep my fingers crossed. The wifey needs some new arrows, as I have been putting a hurting on her supply.

Thanks
Brian


----------



## capemaybowman

Account Created! Thanks


----------



## VeroShooter

Super awesome response! We are already discussing additional promos for the future. I want to mention one thing. The arrows with the blazers come from the factory prefletched so we don't have a choice of colors, BUT, we are able to custom fletch 1.8" 3d duravanes and 4.0" duravanes in most colors. We are adding 3.0 in duravanes and 2.3" 3d duarvanes very soon. We are working on the site so all the choices can be selected there but for now just call the toll free line and we can get you all set.


----------



## srp

*sign up*

Just signed up. Welcome to AT


----------



## wolfman_73

VeroShooter said:


> Pink singles available :wink: - They go good with camo wolfman!


Hmmmm. dont know how pink would go with the rest of my decor...:tongue:

They are some great looking arrows for a great cause. 

:darkbeer:


----------



## ohio moose

I'm signed up.


----------



## russmyster

i have signed up.
Thanks


----------



## REDHDCHARM

This is a extra special welcome to a very special Gentleman... and a new AT sponsor! 

Congratulations and the very best of success on your venture Mike! 
I know you'll have much luck and success here on AT. I'm so excited for you!!! :banana:

Fantastic program you are offering. :thumb: If I sign up may I get a story instead of some arrows?   :wink:


~~


----------



## T_Bug

Signed up!


----------



## ! Twitty

*Welcome new sponsor.*

I am all signed up.


----------



## beakerello

Welcome to AT, looking forward to seeing all that you have to offer in the coming months.

Jason


----------



## VeroShooter

Ms Charm,

I just might have to start tellng stories to everyone here if you're not carfeul! Thank you for the warmest of welcomes


----------



## VeroShooter

We just got a shipment of We Have Arrows Tshirts in and one goes out with every order until we run out. :BrownBear:


----------



## Otdrsman85

Im signed up thanks for the opputunity for the arrows


----------



## Otter5

Signed up and Welcome to AT.


----------



## carlosii

If you would lock this thread now I'd have a better chance of winning...right?


----------



## treeman65

thanks Mike for supporting this site.


----------



## Challenger

I created my account.


----------



## Elk4me

VeroShooter said:


> We just got a shipment of We Have Arrows Tshirts in and one goes out with every order until we run out. :BrownBear:


I just placed my order with the Promo code you sent me :thumb: I would like a shirt in a Medium!

VeroShooter also sent you a PM can you get back to me when you find the time!

Thanks Alot,
Matt


----------



## turkeyinstinct

Cool Site, All singed up!


----------



## emac0408

count me in!


----------



## VeroShooter

Thanks for the order Elk! It will go out tomorrow


----------



## celticgladiator

i signed up. looks like a great site!!!!


----------



## lefty9000

I'm in !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Welcome to AT


----------



## deer slayr

I signed up!!! THANKS


----------



## VeroShooter

Everyone please make sure that you put your AT forum screen name into your account on the website when you set it up. We will be pulling the winners from this thread so we will need to be able to match up your We Have Arrows account with the winner. Thanks! :teeth:

If by some chance you forgot it is very easy to update.


----------



## tyler632

I signed up. Thanks for the chance to win!!!


----------



## pbdollar

Signed up, wish you the best for your new business.


----------



## arrowshooters

I have created an account with WeHaveArrows.com. Looks like I could have a new place to buy arrows. :wink:


----------



## VeroShooter

Thanks everyone! We have got our international module functioning so now anyone (almost) can sign up. We are adding countries as we speak but if you attempt to sign up and your country is not in the drop down list PM me and I will make sure your country gets added next!


----------



## oct71

all signed up and really enjoyed looking over your website. I'll keep looking after I get done typing this.


----------



## dgshooter

I'm in too!


----------



## VeroShooter

Really guys don't hesitate to Pm me with your setup. My job is to get you the right arrows so I enjoy working with you. Even if your not quite ready to buy we can discuss the right arrow for you!


----------



## Big Bully

I signed up. Thanks guys!


----------



## Elk4me

VeroShooter said:


> Really guys don't hesitate to Pm me with your setup. My job is to get you the right arrows so I enjoy working with you. Even if your not quite ready to buy we can discuss the right arrow for you!





VeroShooter said:


> Thanks for the order Elk! It will go out tomorrow


No thank you so very much Mike for taking the time out of your Sunday to call me at home and answer my Questions about my set up and getting me the right arrows and gettin the order out today UPS instead of having to waite till Tuesday for USPS to ship my order. Now there is Customer Service even on a Sunday "We Have Arrows " will be there for you Archer's :thumb:


----------



## PSEloyal

I am in


----------



## hotrod26

Account created! Thanks and welcome to AT!


----------



## CntrlIaHunter

signed up...thank you :darkbeer:


----------



## DocHolladay

Welcome to AT. 

I signed up.


----------



## VeroShooter

Elk4me said:


> No thank you so very much Mike for taking the time out of your Sunday to call me at home and answer my Questions about my set up and getting me the right arrows and gettin the order out today UPS instead of having to waite till Tuesday for USPS to ship my order. Now there is Customer Service even on a Sunday "We Have Arrows " will be there for you Archer's :thumb:


That's my job!


----------



## mathews1

*Arrows*

I just ordered the X-RINGER V5 HV Shaft, I have never shot the victory arrows before . I have always shot the Line jammers, I cant Waite to see how they shoot, :tongue:Thanks for the great deal Ron.


----------



## VeroShooter

Ron,

You will love them! Probably enough to change your AT signature in a couple of weeks! :wink:


----------



## SMichaels

Thanks for sponsoring the forum. I just created an account.


----------



## AUTiger

I just created an account.


----------



## BamaGirl

I'm Erika- VeroShooter's wife- Just wanted to let everyone know how much we appreciate the support. We are happily processing orders and can't wait to draw the winner for the free arrows. Good luck to all of you.


----------



## Smoke-Walker09

I just created an account. website looks great and easy to understand. Cheers!:darkbeer:


----------



## ace7038

I just signed up . Great site! I hope I win those free arrows!


----------



## VeroShooter

We are adding custom arrow fletching options as I type this. Soon you will be able to choose from 1.8 3d duravanes, 2.3 3d Duravanes, 4.0 Duravanes and of course the standard factory fletched Blazers. On everything but the factory fletched vanes you can pick your colors


----------



## VeroShooter

The custom arrow options are up!


----------



## ronbow01

*Account Created*

Finished the account creation process and posting as requested


----------



## Wolydarg

Made the account, real snazzy site!


----------



## VeroShooter

It's getting closer to the drawing date. Personally I can't wait to give the arrows away because you all have been so supportive!


----------



## ciscokid

It would help if you sold more than one brand.


----------



## fishfrey

I signed up. Thanks


----------



## EPLC

EPLC is in... I love free stuff!


----------



## ckarns

Just got signed up. I sure could use some arrows. Thanks guys


----------



## greatoutdoornut

ciscokid said:


> It would help if you sold more than one brand.


:confused3: :loco:
cisco- if you happen to win... i'll be glad to take them off your hands:whoo:


----------



## aztrophytaker

Signed up and hoping.......


----------



## MN_Chick

OK, I'm all signed up!


----------



## JPW77

All signed up and I thank you for the opportunity!


----------



## BamaGirl

Thanks for signing up. We wish you all luck.


----------



## igorts

signed up.


----------



## Elk4me

:bump: for www.WeHaveArrows.com such excellent ppl to deal with just ordered a 2nd Dz just a few min ago!:wink:


----------



## lineape

just signed up.


----------



## goat 834

welcome to AT. Thanks for the chance at getting some arrows!


----------



## VeroShooter

Thanks for he weekend PM's, requests and orders! We have a full inventory and are shipping orders every day.


----------



## Enticer

Account created, Thanks. A little leary about purchasing online especially after the Ozcrest fiasco.


----------



## VeroShooter

Understand completely! If you ever just want to talk archery give me a call toll free on the phone! We are a family run business who have had many dealings on AT and around the country at various shoots. Reference checking is a must these days and you are an astute customer or should I say potential customer. :wink: 

Mike


----------



## Elk4me

:bump: for a Excellent Company........:thumb: ordered the arrows on 10/17/08 and recd them on 10/20/08 From Florida to Montana almost all the way across the country in 3 day WTG WeHaveArrows.com :wink: Now just waiting on the oter set sent UPS to get here any min :faint:


----------



## wdriver

*welcome!*

Welcome! 
I have signed up.


----------



## Elk4me

Get your Orders in just got my Shirt and arrows today!

Front of Shirt:









Back of Shirt:


----------



## vonasemj

Thanks for supporting ArcheryTalk.

I just finished creating an account!


----------



## Elk4me

Pic of Victory V-Force 500's VS1 Indoor arrows!


----------



## rudy1337

Good looking site...I signed up.


----------



## VeroShooter

Nice arrows Elk!


----------



## Ders26c

*I am in...*

Great looking site... will be doing business with y'all soon!!


----------



## VeroShooter

Drawing tomorrow 7:00 AM! Its not too late to enter


----------



## VermontHunter

All signed up .. THANK-YOU ... :darkbeer:


----------



## REFLEXDEFLEX

signed up!!
can't wait for the draw!!


----------



## Huntinggirl

I signed up.....Thanks for the chance and I am sure that you will be hearing from me again !!

Welcome to AT~


----------



## carlosii

VeroShooter said:


> Drawing tomorrow 7:00 AM! Its not too late to enter


You may call me anytime after 8:00 a.m. in order to notify me. Unless I'm in the tree stand. :wink:


----------



## BamaGirl

Good luck everyone. The drawing is in the morning so sign up now if you haven't already.


----------



## tannertt

Just signed up could use more arrows broke two this season


----------



## VeroShooter

*Congratulations*

Congrats goes out to Jason - *RightWing* for being chosen as the winner in our rollout promo!:thumbs_up

Thank you to everyone who participated in what was a phenomenal start to our sponsorship on AT. Don't worry we will be having more promos and giveaways so if you didn't win  - you still have a chance later 

Jason just needs to PM me and I will work out the details to get him his arrows.


----------



## Elk4me

VeroShooter said:


> Congrats goes out to Jason - *RightWing* for being chosen as the winner in our rollout promo!:thumbs_up
> 
> Thank you to everyone who participated in what was a phenomenal start to our sponsorship on AT. Don't worry we will be having more promos and giveaways so if you didn't win  - you still have a chance later
> 
> Jason just needs to PM me and I will work out the details to get him his arrows.


 :band::band: Congradulation's RightWing :band::band:


----------



## RightWing

*Thank You, Thank You........!!!*

Thanks everyone, and especially Mike and the guys at WeHaveArrows.com .. You Guys are Awesome....!!!!!!! 

I now know where my arrows/shafts are going to be purchased from.... 

You guys Rock...:thumb:


----------



## greatoutdoornut

elk4me said:


> :band::band: Congradulation's rightwing :band::band:


ditto!


----------



## VeroShooter

OK I am off for a few days to do some hunting! If y'all need any info either PM BamaGirl on here or I will be back Wednesday or Thursday. The website has most info that you would need though! Wish me luck I am hoping to post some VForce pics with the (un)lucky recipient of the next single arrow giveaway next week. :wink:


----------



## Elk4me

VeroShooter said:


> OK I am off for a few days to do some hunting! If y'all need any info either PM BamaGirl on here or I will be back Wednesday or Thursday. The website has most info that you would need though! Wish me luck I am hoping to post some VForce pics with the (un)lucky recipient of the next single arrow giveaway next week. :wink:


Mike I wish you lots of Luck in your Hunting this next week. Hope you get a Big One !


----------



## VeroShooter

Mike left early this morning to go hunting in South Carolina. I will let y'all know if he gets anything. 

Erika


----------



## RightWing

*Atta Boy...!!!*



VeroShooter said:


> Mike left early this morning to go hunting in South Carolina. I will let y'all know if he gets anything.
> 
> Erika



Go Gett'em Mike, kill a monster in SC.

:thumb:


----------



## bullsi

*arrows*

thanks for the offer, I regestered.


----------



## BamaGirl

Thank you for registering. We appreciate all the great support we have received from Archery Talk members.


----------



## Bowtech531

Veroshooter is a great guy, met him many times shooting and is such a nice person to talk with ! Very helpful in all aspects of shooting. Good luck with the Buisness.


----------



## REDHDCHARM

Came looking to see how you are doing and give you a lil bump TTT!

Nice banner ad you have Mike!! :thumb:

Be well!!


~~~


----------

